# Is Graco ultra 495 worth 200$ more than ultra 490. Specs are nearly identical.



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

We are considering a 495 and already have a 490.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

You get about a 10% increase in all factors. Tip size, gpm, motor size. I know most models are geographic specific. In CA we never sold or saw a 595 ever, but it must have a following somewhere. If the price is 10% more than the 490 might be a decent value, if more too much.


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

Well why are you considering a 495 if you have a 490? Is it because you need another rig? A back up? 

If it's because you just simply need another, does the 490 do it for you? If it does... Why spend the extra money if the 490 suits your needs just fine?

Clearly like California states, the 495 is going to be better.... But of the 490 handles everything you've thrown at it thus far... Just snag another identical unit. 

However I'm the kinda person where if the bigger better one is within my price range/ only 100/200 out of it... I'd get the better.


----------



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

Pay extra $200.00 495 has that extra kick that is needed sometimes. It will be worth it . I have several of both machines.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. I am asking because of the local Ben Moore rewards program. Our BM "Guirys" dealer has a rewards program. We became eligible for 2 new 490s. My thought is to sell one of the rigs and use one of the rigs. It sounds to me like the 495 will give an increase in power and output. Our existing rig is used about twice a week on average. Have had it since Oct 2010. About 2700 gallons through it. Spraying more Fine Finish every year. Hoping the 495 will do it better than our 490. Yet the 490 has given us beautiful results for entire houses of doors and trim on repaints, which us primarily what our company does.


----------

